

Electronic Medical Record Sharing Is Hurt by Business Rivalries - siculars
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/27/us/electronic-medical-record-sharing-is-hurt-by-business-rivalries.html

======
siculars
The bottom line is that government can play a tremendous role in leveling the
playing field. Gov't can incentivize behavior any number of ways (taxes,
certifications are two that come to mind) towards cooperation. As it stands
there can be no question that vendors and institutions are disincentivized to
share data. My recommendation is the following[0]:

"At it's core the government need only do one thing to encourage innovation in
the interoperability space and it is this:

\- The government, by means of regulation and incentive, ensure that any
vendor of data systems that create or store data make adequate
interoperability features and documentation available for said system.

I call this the Core Mandate. The core mandate must be unequivocal with no
loopholes. What do I mean by "interoperability features"? Simply:

-If a system creates data, the ability to read that data is fully described in documentation. -If a system stores data, the vendor will provide an API and/or SDK, with accompanying documentation, such that authenticated requests may create, read, update or delete that data programmatically as appropriate.

A system is defined as any software application or hardware device."

[0] [http://siculars.posthaven.com/health-data-integration-
regula...](http://siculars.posthaven.com/health-data-integration-regulation-
and-incentivization)

